# Radio problems



## joey spadoni (Nov 22, 2009)

i installed a new radio and amp in my 2001 oldsmobile alero and my speakers won't work and the radio stays on when i turn the car off........any pointers would be greatly apreciated


----------



## joey spadoni (Nov 22, 2009)

ps...need a solution ASAP....thanks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

A 2 min lapse between posts does signal a need of urgency but this is not instant messaging and you will need to be patient until someone can offer advice.


----------



## joey spadoni (Nov 22, 2009)

haha....i love that song.....and thanks


----------



## joey spadoni (Nov 22, 2009)

i installed a new radio and amp in my 2001 oldsmobile alero and my speakers won't work and the radio stays on when i turn the car off........any pointers would be greatly apreciated


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Sounds like there is a factory AMP and you will need to power it up for the speakers to work, as for the radio staying on I would assume you have the power wires not hooked up right. As there is one wire from the head unit that needs to see constant power weather the car is on or off(for pre-sets) and one that only needs ignition power.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Jaggerwild, don't those GM cars run the stuff like Onstar through the radio too? Seems like I saw somewhere there's some sort of module that goes between aftermarket radios to allow them to interface with the factory stuff.


----------



## joey spadoni (Nov 22, 2009)

the factory amp fried cause the radio was stayin on.....but i fixed the problem by makin a switch power wire from stackin two fuses from like the winshield fuse or something like that and it works......and i put another factory monsoon amp in place of the other one and the speakers still won't play.....i directally wired a speaker from the radio and it worked.....only when i hook up the car wires comming from the harness will none of the speakers work..and i have all power and speaker wires positive and negitive hooked up correctly


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Midnight Tech said:


> Jaggerwild, don't those GM cars run the stuff like Onstar through the radio too? Seems like I saw somewhere there's some sort of module that goes between aftermarket radios to allow them to interface with the factory stuff.


 Hey Midnight!
Midnight is correct in that you will need an harness adaptor for the factory amp and speakers to work. They will not just hook up to an after market head unit.



> i directally wired a speaker from the radio and it worked.....only when i hook up the car wires comming from the harness will none of the speakers work..and i have all power and speaker wires positive and negitive hooked up correctly


 The factory AMP needs a signal witch no after market head is gonna give it without an adaptor to convert the signal from high level to low level, You can have the correct leads to the speakers all day. Without feeding them what they want(low level input from the head unit) it will not work, you even verified in you last replay. 
Two options here straight up wire the speakers or get an adapter for the  after market head unit and the factory AMP. This adapter will go between the after market head unit and the original wire harness plug to makes a flawless connection. Ruffly about $35.00 don't quote me.
Post back let us know what you do to get it working.


----------



## joey spadoni (Nov 22, 2009)

okay....i'll try that.....thanks allot!!!


----------



## joey spadoni (Nov 22, 2009)

ok let me ask you this......since i have an aftermarket radio and amp......aftermarket speakers should work without this addapter correct????


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

joey spadoni said:


> ok let me ask you this......since i have an aftermarket radio and amp......aftermarket speakers should work without this addapter correct????


 Yes!
If the speakers you are talking about are the sub woofer, not factory replacements (I.E. dashboard speakers) as there wires are still the factories wires too.
So if your aftermarket AMP is not working then something isn't hooked up correctly, proper grounding good clean as short as it can be, make sure it is bolted through an exposed metal hole,(POWER) constant should go straight to the battery with a fuse with in one foot of it, Turn on lead you can just get from the fuse box(anything that comes on with ignition). The cable's for constant and ground also need to be a certain size depending on the WATTS.

Post back what cables you are using, where are you converting the signal from or there is RCA'S coming off the head unit? It is usually cut and dry so you have something a miss if it is not working.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

here is a quick test to find out if you have a factory amplifier:

Get a 12v cordless drill battery, and attach two lines from it, one will be the posative the other the ground. Find the speaker wire behind the radio and attach one end of the lead from the batter to one side and strike it with the other side. IF there is no factory amplifier, the speaker will make a pop noise, if it does not, there is an amplifier inline.

STOCK AMPLIFIER LOCATIONS:

two common places are in teh trunk on either the left or right side under the carpet, under the drivers side dash against the kick panel firewall.


----------

